# Hourglass kit



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

I recently made and posted pics of an hourglass I made for my grand daughter and there were some comments about "I'd like to make one of those too". They are an easy project that look very nice when complete. 

Anyway . . . 
I saw that Woodcraft is selling the sand filled glass (60 minute) for 10.49. This is a closeout sale, while supplies last. I ordered three the other day, got free shipping and they arrived today. 

Here's a link if anyone is interested: 
http://www.woodcraft.com/Catalog/ProductPage.aspx?prodid=29004


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. Be sure to take pics of your new ones.


----------

